# Cottage Cheese



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

After the mozzerella fiasco a few days ago, I thought I'd try a different cheese. I figured if I could make ricotta I should be able to make cottage cheese. I set it out last night so this morning it should be ready to proceed with the recipe. I'm sure hoping it is.

Any cottage cheese tips?

prairiegirl


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

what recipe are you using?

make sure its set good before starting( clean break) and watch your temp close, let it heat slowly,


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Bring it up to temp v-e-r-y s-l-o-w-l-y other wise instead of cheese curds, you'll have rubber balls ......


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I am using a recipe by Mary Jane Toth.
It's for no-rennet cottage cheese. The ingredients are for 1 gallon milk and 1 cup cultured buttermilk.
The recipe calls for heating to temp slowly. I do appreciate you both echoing those same instructions. I will do that - if I get to that point. Right now, it's just thick. Not the "clean break" point.

I'm still hopeful..........

prairiegirl


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

do not move the pan while incubating, or you may end up with buttermilk(separation)

be gentle stirring as well

i use the recipe from anne proulx book it is also a no rennet recipe, i prefer it of all that i tried


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

The cottage cheese was a success! It was a long process for me, but the final product is good enough to eat.LOL We enjoyed it for supper last night.

It took about 24 hours to get a clean break. It seemed to come up to temp a bit quicker than an hour. After setting it to drain, I went to bed and just kept setting the timer to check on it. When done draining, I added the salt and popped it in the frig. I didn't want to look at it again until last night when I added the cream and we got our first taste of homemade cottage cheese. Yummy!

A couple of questions
Does clabber mean that it's thick and clean break is when comes around your finger? Hope I explained that right.

My no-rennet recipe didn't call for rinsing in clean cold water after draining the whey. But, the other recipe using rennet did. I did rinse mine as it made sense to me - at least it did at that time of night. Should I rinse cottage cheese or not?

Thanks for all the help.

prairiegirl


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

i rinse, it makes it less sour tasting

then i add milk right before eating, it will keep better dry

i think clabbering is the process, clean break is the end result when you can slice it. somethings can clabber with out ever reaching clean break.


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

jerzeygurl, thanks for clarify "clabber" and "clean break" for me.

Today, the cottage cheese is a bit drier than last night. DH added a bit of milk. It was fine for me. I love cottage cheese with fresh picked tomatoes. I can make a meal out of it.

prairiegirl


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Is the no-rennet cottage cheese done with lemon juice or vinegar?


----------



## jerzeygurl (Jan 21, 2005)

no cultured overnight with culture in prarie's case buttermilk i believe


----------



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

No lemon juice or vinegar.
Just milk and buttermilk.

prairiegirl


----------

